
Show HN: AccessURL – share access to websites without giving away your password - Jarred
https://accessurl.com/?ref=hn
======
mkagenius
Wouldn't that person be able to change my password with those cookies?

Also, if the browser extension has the key to decrypt the data, anyone can get
that key.

------
adtac
Do you store the session cookies in your server and then serve them out again
later? If so, how do you handle HttpOnly cookies?

